# The post increaser thread!



## TK 421 (Sep 30, 2010)

Hi guys. I found out some of the members have been here but with a low post count

*NOTE: This is only for you guys who cares about post numbers*

So I decided to create this.

I'm working to get it stickied.

Moderators who think this is inappropriate please PM me first.

-Rules-

1. No profanity| Like S***
2. This can be like FaceBook updates but no personal info, it may be dangerous | Allowed: I'm so bored | Not allowed: I leave bunch of cash at my home from 9PM to...
3. Do not tease other members|Like: Hey, your solving time is so slow
4. Do not tease other post|Like: Hey, your posts suck
5. No dirty stuff, keep it clean|[Censored]
6. You can post as many times as you wish


Since the YouTube profile is broken visit www.YouTube.com/PatrickHandojo instead.
And Patrick Handojo (profile pic: Rubiks 1980 Arxon Straight type) if on FaceBook.

EDIT: Moderators please rename this to: 'The Spam Holder' according to hawkmp4


----------



## jiggy (Sep 30, 2010)

So this is a thread designed to help increase your post count? In the off topic section?

I'm pretty sure off topic posts don't count towards your post count. Even if they did, I'm not a fan of this idea. I think this thread is going to be deleted very quickly.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Sep 30, 2010)

No no! Leave it!
If it keeps spam confined to one thread in offtopic, I'm all for it!


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 30, 2010)




----------



## TK 421 (Sep 30, 2010)

jiggy said:


> So this is a thread designed to help increase your post count? In the off topic section?
> 
> I'm pretty sure off topic posts don't count towards your post count. Even if they did, I'm not a fan of this idea. I think this thread is going to be deleted very quickly.



where do you think i should post it? i have no idea


----------



## TK 421 (Sep 30, 2010)

Kirjava said:


>


 
no porn please


----------



## Stefan (Sep 30, 2010)

Hahaha... on the exact day I finally put you on my ignore list, you post this. Priceless


----------



## Jani (Sep 30, 2010)

Could you just... stop? errr


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Sep 30, 2010)

TK421 the sole purpose of Off Topic is for discussion that doesn't fit into the standard Forums made for discussion. I honestly suggest you give the rules a very thorough look over, you've been breaking them pretty consistently. If somebody told you an area that this would boost post count, you'd seriously post it there. The off topic forum does not boost post count, but I highly suggest you don't post this anywhere else.

I completely agree with hawkmp4.


HAHAHA STEFAN!


----------



## TK 421 (Sep 30, 2010)

fatboyxpc said:


> TK421 the sole purpose of Off Topic is for discussion that doesn't fit into the standard Forums made for discussion. I honestly suggest you give the rules a very thorough look over, you've been breaking them pretty consistently. If somebody told you an area that this would boost post count, you'd seriously post it there. The off topic forum does not boost post count, but I highly suggest you don't post this anywhere else.
> 
> *I completely agree with hawkmp4.*
> 
> ...


 
maybe i need 2 rename this acc. to hawkmp4 *keeps spam confined*

so moderators please rename this to: 'The Spam Holder'


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Sep 30, 2010)

TK 421 said:


> maybe i need 2 rename this acc. to hawkmp4 *keeps spam confined*
> 
> so moderators please rename this to: 'The Spam Holder'


 
Moderators

Please rename this thread to: 'Closed'


----------



## DavidWoner (Sep 30, 2010)

This is honestly the stupidest damn thing I have seen in ages.


----------



## Weston (Sep 30, 2010)

Instead of keeping spam confined, why can't people just not post any spam?
There isn't a ton of spam on this forum anyway. Just stupid threads like this.


----------



## TK 421 (Sep 30, 2010)

Weston said:


> Instead of keeping spam confined, why can't people just not post any spam?
> There isn't a ton of spam on this forum anyway. Just stupid threads like this.


 
+1

how to delete your OP?


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Sep 30, 2010)

TK 421 said:


> +1
> 
> how to delete your OP?



Holy :fp

Are you serious?


----------



## blah (Sep 30, 2010)

goblok


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 30, 2010)

post count +0

lolthread


----------



## Cool Frog (Sep 30, 2010)

I have 3000$ in my house from the times between 9 PM and 6 AM


----------



## Radcuber (Sep 30, 2010)

I am Asian


----------



## Daniel Wu (Sep 30, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> This is honestly the stupidest damn thing I have seen in ages.


 lol pretty much.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Sep 30, 2010)




----------



## Edward (Sep 30, 2010)

Post count +1 
Owait

Remember the Faoil?


----------



## Sa967St (Sep 30, 2010)

Failthread of the year.


----------



## flan (Sep 30, 2010)

The concept of this thread is a fail. The fact that it doesnt work is even worse of a fail


----------



## That70sShowDude (Sep 30, 2010)

... no comment


----------



## Forte (Sep 30, 2010)

das eichhörnchen ist schön


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 30, 2010)

WOW THIS THREAD IS WIN!
YOU KNOW WHAT ELSE IS WIN?
TRY CALIFORNIA HIGH!



Spoiler



California high: when you take 20x deep breath causing and someone embraces you pressing your chest. This will cause a faint that can last to 10 seconds or more. If hyperventilation is used instead of deep breaths, its safe as hyperventilation does not kill, but beware, you must make sure someone holds you before you fall on the floor. a hit in the head can be fatal. There has been recorded deaths but that's the best part!


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Sep 30, 2010)

=Sandbox


----------



## iasimp1997 (Sep 30, 2010)

Double fail.
Triple fail.
Overfail.
Failtacular
Failtrocity.
Failpocolypse.
Failmenjaro.
Failionaire.
EPIC FAIL.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Sep 30, 2010)

iasimp1997 said:


> Double fail.
> Triple fail.
> Overfail.
> Failtacular
> ...


 
You forgot epic fail.


----------



## theace (Sep 30, 2010)

Khrakh!


----------



## iasimp1997 (Sep 30, 2010)

theanonymouscuber said:


> You forgot epic fail.


 
Fix'd.


----------



## bluecloe45 (Sep 30, 2010)

i am reading this thread


----------



## Logan (Sep 30, 2010)

wat


----------



## Logan (Sep 30, 2010)

olook i'm spamming lololol! o wait. im not it no work


----------



## BigGreen (Sep 30, 2010)

:fp


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Sep 30, 2010)

Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler



SPAM


----------



## Forte (Sep 30, 2010)

let's go back
back to the beginning
back to when the earth, the sun, the stars all aligned


----------



## PatrickJameson (Sep 30, 2010)

This scares me :|


----------

